# ACS Processing time August 2016



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I am creating this thread for the ones that have submitted an application for having their skills assess from ACS this month.

I submitted my application on the 30th of July and it has been on Stage 4a since the 4th of August 2016. 

Has anyone applied recently and has received any form of updates please do share your timeline.

Cheers


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Anybody care to share please?


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

My skill assessment Application date is 04-Aug-2016. Status 4 Assessor.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am creating this thread for the ones that have submitted an application for having their skills assess from ACS this month.
> 
> ...


I've done it one day ahead of you. At stage 4a now, since 2nd. No need to be worried. 

Current timelines are around 8 working days at stage 4a from what I summarized from the recent applicants over here


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

In stage 4b now.


----------



## svermasverma (Jul 4, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> In stage 4b now.


Hi, I have applied for ACS skill assessment on 5th August 2016 under code Software engineer (261313) . My recent status shows application at stage 4. 

Where exactly we need to check for stages 4a and 4 b ? In main page i can see only stage 4 with status as "With Assessor" ? There is no separate information about a/b?


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> In stage 4b now.


Awesome. All the best mate. Hope my application moves to the next stage this week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

svermasverma said:


> Hi, I have applied for ACS skill assessment on 5th August 2016 under code Software engineer (261313) . My recent status shows application at stage 4.
> 
> Where exactly we need to check for stages 4a and 4 b ? In main page i can see only stage 4 with status as "With Assessor" ? There is no separate information about a/b?


Right, so "With Assessor" means that it's in Stage 4a. When that changes to "In Progress", it would mean that it's moved to Stage 4b


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

On the same boat. Had applied on 2016-07-29.


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

In the same boat. Had applied on 2016-07-29.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> Awesome. All the best mate. Hope my application moves to the next stage this week :fingerscrossed:


 

Couldn't help but notice that you have already done your PCC. Do you know how long it'll be valid for DIBP?. I've a PCC done for Canada in May, didn't pursue. Should be valid right?


----------



## Ipschauhan (May 20, 2016)

I have just filed my ACS with RPL for Business Analyst 261111, sometime back let's wait and see fingers crossed


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Yep, that's right. A PCC is generally valid for 12 months. If you submit your visa application within that time frame, you should be good.


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> I've done it one day ahead of you. At stage 4a now, since 2nd. No need to be worried.
> 
> Current timelines are around 8 working days at stage 4a from what I summarized from the recent applicants over here


my ACS processing took almost 19 days in July.


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> Couldn't help but notice that you have already done your PCC. Do you know how long it'll be valid for DIBP?. I've a PCC done for Canada in May, didn't pursue. Should be valid right?


Yep, that's right. A PCC is generally valid for 12 months. If you submit your visa application within that time frame, you should be good.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Yep. Done and closed. Positive result. Straight away moved from 4b to the result email overnight.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

OZ-IMMI said:


> my ACS processing took almost 19 days in July.



What I told was that it takes 8 "working days" at stage 4a. After that it moves to 4b. 


Entire cycle took ten working days for me. I had estimated 12. Please note that it is working days.


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

I have applied on 1st August, lets see what will be the outcome. I am expecting the result within few days as my assessment is linked with the old one.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

akshat13 said:


> I have applied on 1st August, lets see what will be the outcome. I am expecting the result within few days as my assessment is linked with the old one.:fingerscrossed:


Finally Moved to Stage 4b today. I hope it's a positive assessment. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> Finally Moved to Stage 4b today. I hope it's a positive assessment. :fingerscrossed:


I finally received my positive assessment today. Overall, it has taken 10 working days from lodging the application


----------



## josephnithin81 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hai all
I have 2 years of experience in IT field and currently working as a software engineer 
Can I go for ACS assessment now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josephnithin81 (Jul 2, 2016)

What is the minimum experience to get ACS skills assed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

warrenpat1987 said:


> I finally received my positive assessment today. Overall, it has taken 10 working days from lodging the application


Nice to hear that!

In Btw, I would like to know what is the process for obtaining a PCC and what is the validity of it?


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

ACS Submitted: 30 July 2016
ACS Stage: 4 With Assessor
It's been almost 10 days since ACS application and I still haven't received the result yet. How much longer do I have to wait? Any idea guys?


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Believer269 said:


> ACS Submitted: 30 July 2016
> ACS Stage: 4 With Assessor
> It's been almost 10 days since ACS application and I still haven't received the result yet. How much longer do I have to wait? Any idea guys?



No idea, I am also in queue. Going by trend, I feel we can expect by next week for sure.


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

josephnithin81 said:


> Hai all
> I have 2 years of experience in IT field and currently working as a software engineer
> Can I go for ACS assessment now
> 
> ...


----------



## josephnithin81 (Jul 2, 2016)

akshat13 said:


> josephnithin81 said:
> 
> 
> > Hai all
> ...


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Had applied on 29th July. Got the +ve reply this morning.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

ACS Submitted: 30 July 2016
ACS Stage: 4 With Assessor

Still haven't received result. 11 working days gone.


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> ACS Submitted: 30 July 2016
> ACS Stage: 4 With Assessor
> 
> Still haven't received result. 11 working days gone.


You should get it sometime this week. I received mine on Friday the 12th of Aug. I'd applied the same date as you but 5:30 pm Melbourne time


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

josephnithin81 said:


> akshat13 said:
> 
> 
> > What is minimum exp required for assessment
> ...


----------



## zameersv (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi,

I have applied for skill assessment for the role of Analyst Programmer on 9th Aug. I have done my engineering in Electrical and Electronics engineering and I have almost 8 years of experience.

One of consultancy said 6 years will be deducted which in case I wont be apply for visa this year, but when consulted with MARA agent he said only 4 years will be deducted. Just keeping my fingers crossed.

Can anyone tell me how many years will be deducted from my experience.

Regards


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

zameersv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for skill assessment for the role of Analyst Programmer on 9th Aug. I have done my engineering in Electrical and Electronics engineering and I have almost 8 years of experience.
> 
> ...


Well, they are both correct in different contexts. If your subjects are an ICT Minor/non-ICT (which I gather were, given that you've done your bachelors in Electrical and Electronics engineering), a minimum of 5-6 years of work experience in the last 10 years is needed. ACS would deduct 2 years at a minimum as the skilled requirement met date for ICT Major graduates. For ones that are ICT Minor or with no ICT it may be more, based on your current work experience and how closely it is related to your nominated profession.

However, having said that I believe that you could apply for an RPL which requires you to have a minimum 6 years of relevant work experience(which you already have).

These documents should give you a clearer idea of it all.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------



## svermasverma (Jul 4, 2016)

Applied on 5 th August , got ACS report positive today ?? . Moving on to next step.. PTE-A


----------



## zameersv (Jun 27, 2016)

@ WarrantPat1987 : Thanks for the reply.


----------



## zameersv (Jun 27, 2016)

svermasverma said:


> Applied on 5 th August , got ACS report positive today ?? . Moving on to next step.. PTE-A



@svermasverma - Hey Congrats.. It came out very fast


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

svermasverma said:


> Applied on 5 th August , got ACS report positive today ?? . Moving on to next step.. PTE-A


For which SOL code did you apply for? Whether you did ACS first time or you linked your previous ACS application?


----------



## svermasverma (Jul 4, 2016)

zameersv said:


> @svermasverma - Hey Congrats.. It came out very fast


Thanks, yes, am too little surprised.


----------



## svermasverma (Jul 4, 2016)

akshat13 said:


> For which SOL code did you apply for? Whether you did ACS first time or you linked your previous ACS application?


Code :Software Engineer 261313, it was first time. Had close to 14 years of experience, out of which approx 12 years they have considered as valid.


----------



## siva26 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi guys, i'm sorry if i am posting this on the wrong thread but it seems to be the most active one. I have been working as a Business Analyst for the past 3 years+. I have intention to apply for an Australian pr and have been reading up about it.
1)Can I do my skill assessment with ACS as '263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer' instead? Will it affect me when I'm searching for a job in Australia? 
2) I'm the main applicant but heard that my wife can contribute extra 5 points(she did her Junior College and UNI in English in Singapore). Does she need to still take IELTS or does she just have to provide any proof?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## svermasverma (Jul 4, 2016)

siva26 said:


> Hi guys, i'm sorry if i am posting this on the wrong thread but it seems to be the most active one. I have been working as a Business Analyst for the past 3 years+. I have intention to apply for an Australian pr and have been reading up about it.
> 1)Can I do my skill assessment with ACS as '263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer' instead? Will it affect me when I'm searching for a job in Australia?


For ACS review its all about the roles and responsibilities , if you can match roles and responsibilities of 26311, signed by either your company or your supervisors, then it will be fine. 



siva26 said:


> 2) I'm the main applicant but heard that my wife can contribute extra 5 points(she did her Junior College and UNI in English in Singapore). Does she need to still take IELTS or does she just have to provide any proof?
> Thanks in advance!


For claiming spouse points, similar work has to be done by proving employment/education etc for the spouse as well. You need to study, in which category your wife skill set will fit into and apply accordingly. For ACS assessment, English test is not mandatory but for Engineer Australia skill assessment, IELTS is must. Assessment process is similar whether you are primary or secondary applicant. Hope it helps, please go through other forum threads , you will get more idea on this.


----------



## gaurav.career (Jun 15, 2016)

Dear All, 

Got +tive ACS result in 9 days including Saturday & Sunday.Not expected ACS to be that fast , However they have deducted my 2 years of work experience still i hv managed to get 5 points for work . so my total points are 60+5(state)= 65..I hope 65 should be enough to get the grant for NSW. any views?


----------



## zameersv (Jun 27, 2016)

gaurav.career said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got +tive ACS result in 9 days including Saturday & Sunday.Not expected ACS to be that fast , However they have deducted my 2 years of work experience still i hv managed to get 5 points for work . so my total points are 60+5(state)= 65..I hope 65 should be enough to get the grant for NSW. any views?


Thats great.. Did you apply on 8th Aug ? Also please let us know your degree, and role you have applied for ACS. Any how congrats.


----------



## gaurav.career (Jun 15, 2016)

zameersv said:


> Thats great.. Did you apply on 8th Aug ? Also please let us know your degree, and role you have applied for ACS. Any how congrats.


Thanks, I hv applied on 2nd aug and got the result on 11th Aug..iam M.Sc (IT) and role is Business Analyst with total 5 years but they deducted 2 years. now my total points r 65 including 5 for state...65 is good enough to get grant for NSW?


----------



## zameersv (Jun 27, 2016)

gaurav.career said:


> Thanks, I hv applied on 2nd aug and got the result on 11th Aug..iam M.Sc (IT) and role is Business Analyst with total 5 years but they deducted 2 years. now my total points r 65 including 5 for state...65 is good enough to get grant for NSW?


If you have 65 points handy, then i believe you are good to go for 189 visa.

But I am not sure about the state nominations. I heard these days they are going very slow.

Regards,
Zameer.


----------



## gaurav.career (Jun 15, 2016)

zameersv said:


> If you have 65 points handy, then i believe you are good to go for 189 visa.
> 
> But I am not sure about the state nominations. I heard these days they are going very slow.
> 
> ...


Actually 65 is including 5 point from state.. for 189 i have 60 points..Now Iam Not sure should i go for 189 with 60 or for 190 with 65.Looking for opinions from this forum


----------



## zameersv (Jun 27, 2016)

gaurav.career said:


> Actually 65 is including 5 point from state.. for 189 i have 60 points..Now Iam Not sure should i go for 189 with 60 or for 190 with 65.Looking for opinions from this forum


Gaurav, As far as i know in one EOI you can express your interest for both 189 and 190 visa. Whichever you get first you can go ahead with it. 

But I am not 100% sure about it. Anybody with exact knowledge can reply this please. If i get the positive response then i will also be in the same boat.

Regards,
Zameer


----------



## gaurav.career (Jun 15, 2016)

zameersv said:


> Gaurav, As far as i know in one EOI you can express your interest for both 189 and 190 visa. Whichever you get first you can go ahead with it.
> 
> But I am not 100% sure about it. Anybody with exact knowledge can reply this please. If i get the positive response then i will also be in the same boat.
> 
> ...


Thanks Zameer , Actually i read somewhere on this forum only that the cut off for 189 is 65- 70 points since last year but at the same many some got their grants with 60 points in 189...mixed responses !


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

gaurav.career said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got +tive ACS result in 9 days including Saturday & Sunday.Not expected ACS to be that fast , However they have deducted my 2 years of work experience still i hv managed to get 5 points for work . so my total points are 60+5(state)= 65..I hope 65 should be enough to get the grant for NSW. any views?


Gaurav, which code you applied for? I think they are taking more time if chosen option is "System/Business Analyst"


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

got positive result today


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

gaurav.career said:


> Thanks Zameer , Actually i read somewhere on this forum only that the cut off for 189 is 65- 70 points since last year but at the same many some got their grants with 60 points in 189...mixed responses !


@Gaurav, it totally depends upon the code you have chosen. Other than BA/SA, you are more likely to receive an invite even if you go for 189 (60) but within 6 months.


----------



## zameersv (Jun 27, 2016)

Believer269 said:


> got positive result today


Congrats.. 

when did you apply ?? what role ? how much experience deducted ? what is your education ?


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

zameersv said:


> Congrats..
> 
> when did you apply ?? what role ? how much experience deducted ? what is your education ?


ACS Submitted 30 July
Result: 16 July

12 Working days


----------



## gaurav.career (Jun 15, 2016)

akshat13 said:


> Gaurav, which code you applied for? I think they are taking more time if chosen option is "System/Business Analyst"


Its Business Analyst Only. For me time is not an issue..i just want to make sure that 60 for 189 or 65 for 190 is good enough points or not?


----------



## gaurav.career (Jun 15, 2016)

akshat13 said:


> @Gaurav, it totally depends upon the code you have chosen. Other than BA/SA, you are more likely to receive an invite even if you go for 189 (60) but within 6 months.


My profile is Business analyst. for me time is not an issue. i just want to make sure that 60 for 189 or 65 for 190 are good enough points or not.


----------



## Lexa111 (Jan 19, 2016)

Guys, I need help. I am just filling up my application and I see there is no special entry to attach for Payslips in work category, how did you guys do? Shall I say reference and attach under it? 

Also, lets just go everything again with me please. 
Bachelors Degree Transcript Comp. Sci. Engg. Degree=1
Bachelor Certificate=1
PAyslips=3
Work Reference Letter=1

Thats it yes? Thank you very much.


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Lexa111 said:


> Guys, I need help. I am just filling up my application and I see there is no special entry to attach for Payslips in work category, how did you guys do? Shall I say reference and attach under it?
> 
> Also, lets just go everything again with me please.
> Bachelors Degree Transcript Comp. Sci. Engg. Degree=1
> ...


I attached a merged PDF of all reference letters, pay slips and tax returns under the title "Reference".


----------



## hspecter (Aug 14, 2016)

Certified true copy in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia

Hi, I am applying for my Skill Assessment from Australian Computer Society.
I have got my Experience letters from my employers defining my roles and responsibilities and it is attested by Chamber of Commerce.
Now as per ACS requirement I need to submit a certified true copy of my experience letter, does anyone know where I can get my experience letter certified in Riyadh.

Thanks


----------



## hspecter (Aug 14, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> I attached a merged PDF of all reference letters, pay slips and tax returns under the title "Reference".


do you need to submit your payslip as well?


----------



## anuarora (May 4, 2012)

Guys...Need advise on my case.

I have worked with only One company which is India based. During 2008-09, I was in Australia for 1 year. My company has issued a letter with joining date as 1 Feb 2006 till today with role responsibilities. As my joining and base location is India - so the letter does not say anything about Australia exp.

How should i handle this situation. I can not get different letters as HR is not ready.

Can I just attached Visa and Entry/Exit Stamps of Australia as proof for ACS?

I am confused. With this, I can hope to get 5 points - otherwise, i will not be able.

Pls advise


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

hspecter said:


> do you need to submit your payslip as well?


There is no one who would like to see your payslips in ACS. Even if you will attach they will ignore that. Its all about your Degrees/Marksheets/Diplomas/Employer Ref letter that's all. Do not get confused with Payslips.


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

anuarora said:


> Guys...Need advise on my case.
> 
> I have worked with only One company which is India based. During 2008-09, I was in Australia for 1 year. My company has issued a letter with joining date as 1 Feb 2006 till today with role responsibilities. As my joining and base location is India - so the letter does not say anything about Australia exp.
> 
> ...


There is no issue if your HR is not ready to mention your AU exp in your Ref letter. Only thing which matters is the proper format of your employer ref. letter with clear Roles and Responsibilities. Do not confuse ACS by Visa stamps/Entry details etc. Perhaps, it may lead to several queries.


----------



## anuarora (May 4, 2012)

akshat13 said:


> There is no issue if your HR is not ready to mention your AU exp in your Ref letter. Only thing which matters is the proper format of your employer ref. letter with clear Roles and Responsibilities. Do not confuse ACS by Visa stamps/Entry details etc. Perhaps, it may lead to several queries.



Thanks for reply.

Then how should i bring up my Aus experience into the ACS assessment. Do I just list my exp as three separate entries in ACS application online (a) India (b) 1 year in Aus (c) Again In India and current working

a,b, c = All in same company and will be supported by one letter from HR with clear info on Role/Responsibilities. Mentioning India as my base location and no mention of Aus

Pls advise

Will this work with ACS?


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

anuarora said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> Then how should i bring up my Aus experience into the ACS assessment. Do I just list my exp as three separate entries in ACS application online (a) India (b) 1 year in Aus (c) Again In India and current working
> 
> ...


This is only the ideal way to express the experience in break ups and same has been mentioned under ACS guidelines.


----------



## anuarora (May 4, 2012)

akshat13 said:


> This is only the ideal way to express the experience in break ups and same has been mentioned under ACS guidelines.


This is what written in Guidelines

The country in which the employment was performed must be stated clearly in the reference. If you have worked in multiple countries for one company, the employment reference must clearly show the specific dates and corresponding locations where the employment was completed. 

===
This means the Letter from HR should show the Break-up.

I don't think any big IT company in India will entertain such request. They just issue standard letter with roles and responsibilities

How you guys have handled?


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

My ACS is still in stage 4A since 04-Aug-2016. Anybody in the same boat?
Don't know how much more time they need as application after my said date have already received update on their status.


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

anuarora said:


> This is what written in Guidelines
> 
> The country in which the employment was performed must be stated clearly in the reference. If you have worked in multiple countries for one company, the employment reference must clearly show the specific dates and corresponding locations where the employment was completed.
> 
> ...


Actually you are right it is very difficult or in other words not possible if employer is in fortune list. I have good terms with my company CFO 'fortunately I am reporting directly to him so it was very easy for me to arrange my ACS as per the guideline.

Instead of pleading your HR, you can enclose subordinate declaration as per ACS guideline.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

anuarora said:


> This is what written in Guidelines
> 
> The country in which the employment was performed must be stated clearly in the reference. If you have worked in multiple countries for one company, the employment reference must clearly show the specific dates and corresponding locations where the employment was completed.
> 
> ...


Here's an idea. You could include the HR letter as part of an attested declaration by a colleague/superior that includes the location. As part of the declaration they could attest to the document as well as the locations. The HR letter would, somehow, have to be included in the same document (you can't have them verify to a separate document). Alternatively it might be an idea just to have a separate attested declaration that includes all the same details as well as location. The HR letter would then verify the veracity of the declaration. Just ideas, not an expert.


----------



## RR007 (Aug 18, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> My ACS is still in stage 4A since 04-Aug-2016. Anybody in the same boat?
> Don't know how much more time they need as application after my said date have already received update on their status.


I am also on the same boat. My application took almost a week to move from stage 2 to stage 4a, and it is in 4a for a week now.


----------



## Ipschauhan (May 20, 2016)

RR007 said:


> I am also on the same boat. My application took almost a week to move from stage 2 to stage 4a, and it is in 4a for a week now.


Hi Guys,

I have applied for ACS+RPL on 8th Aug2016, It moved to stage 4 in 2 days, as I was missing certified passport copy . After submitting that Im sitting on stage 4.
If there is any group on same please do include me. Will share my contact details.
Your help is much appreciated.

Regards,
Inder Chauhan


----------



## kaviruvi (Jul 31, 2016)

I had submitted my application on 8th August. Still it is in stage 4a with status as "With Assessor". Not sure how long it will take to progress.


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

I submitted since 9th August. Still in stage 4a also.


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> My ACS is still in stage 4A since 04-Aug-2016. Anybody in the same boat?
> Don't know how much more time they need as application after my said date have already received update on their status.


Received the outcome yesterday. Mixed emotions...!!

Positive with a deduction of 4 years since the Grad Degree was ECE.

I cannot understand, isn't it illogical that they require 4 years Engineering degree + 4 years exp to just say that you are skilled. In fact, same could have been achieved without work ex if we had applied to Engineers Australia without any experience.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

riteshgarg07 said:


> Received the outcome yesterday. Mixed emotions...!!
> 
> Positive with a deduction of 4 years since the Grad Degree was ECE.
> 
> I cannot understand, isn't it illogical that they require 4 years Engineering degree + 4 years exp to just say that you are skilled. In fact, same could have been achieved without work ex if we had applied to Engineers Australia without any experience.


I can understand those emotions. It's not a perfect system, and I think they will likely tweak it at some time in the future. I think ACS is struggling to find a profile for what they really want. At the moment the "sweet spot" is 25-30, fresh out of uni with a CompSci degree and average English. That doesn't really make any sense to me, as when I look at the job market those who are struggling the most are the ones with study but little time in the market and poor engagement skills. Many come from areas that have a big demand for low-experience candidates. I'm not so sure Australia has the same profile. It wouldn't surprise me to see ACS start to ramp UP the experience required for skills assessment but allowing you to keep the point from those years. My thoughts would be CompSci + 5 years minimum but you are allowed to keep the points for those.


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

Seems the processing time now is 10 working days


----------



## Lexa111 (Jan 19, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> I attached a merged PDF of all reference letters, pay slips and tax returns under the title "Reference".


Thank you for your reply. I havent had proper internet. I have sent my documents and lets wait now.


----------



## kptPP (Jul 18, 2016)

Got ACS result today positively.
Applied on 11th aug16


----------



## Lexa111 (Jan 19, 2016)

Guys, did you certify your work reference with he words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
The signature of the certifying person
The name, date and provider or registration number or designation I received email from acs saying I have to do this? I thought only certified by your work colleague? Can someone please advice on it. Thank you.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Lexa111 said:


> Guys, did you certify your work reference with he words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
> The signature of the certifying person
> The name, date and provider or registration number or designation I received email from acs saying I have to do this? I thought only certified by your work colleague? Can someone please advice on it. Thank you.


You're getting different things confused. 1. ALL documents need to be copied and be certified as copies before uploading (I know, bizarre). 2. References that are not on company letterhead need to be witnessed as statutory declarations.

So, a Statutory declaration will have three signatures (the colleague, the witness, the certifier) and two stamps (the witness and the certifier).

Every document must be certified as a copy.


----------



## Lexa111 (Jan 19, 2016)

FFacs said:


> You're getting different things confused. 1. ALL documents need to be copied and be certified as copies before uploading (I know, bizarre). 2. References that are not on company letterhead need to be witnessed as statutory declarations.
> 
> So, a Statutory declaration will have three signatures (the colleague, the witness, the certifier) and two stamps (the witness and the certifier).
> 
> Every document must be certified as a copy.


 Then I did a mistake!!! I had no idea about certified as a copy thing. But I can send them tomorrow. My work Exp. is on company letterhead. But I will get it certified as a copy. 


Thank you very much. Hopefully everything is fine in the end.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Lexa111 said:


> Then I did a mistake!!! I had no idea about certified as a copy thing. But I can send them tomorrow. My work Exp. is on company letterhead. But I will get it certified as a copy.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. Hopefully everything is fine in the end.


No problem. It's kind of crazy that they need it certified when they don't actually ever get their hands on the physical copy.

I strongly advise you to read the guides on the ACS website before submitting again. They have the correct wording, etc. You don't want another mistake.


----------



## Lexa111 (Jan 19, 2016)

FFacs said:


> No problem. It's kind of crazy that they need it certified when they don't actually ever get their hands on the physical copy.
> 
> I strongly advise you to read the guides on the ACS website before submitting again. They have the correct wording, etc. You don't want another mistake.


Thank you very much. I am gobsmacked and it is very crazy to me too. It doesn't make much difference. I have just read them again, paperwork is fine. This certified copy thing got me.


----------



## vanpraustralia (Aug 22, 2016)

*Who can sign on Third party Statutory Declarations?*

Have cleared IELTS with 7 or Greater than 7 in all categories.

I am planning to apply for ACS Skills assessment. As you all may be aware several companies incl. mine do not give a reference letter with roles and responsibilities.

For current company - Can I create a Third party Statutory Declarations and get it signed by ANY SENIOR COLLEAGUE in my company or should it be current supervisor ? Ofcourse I do not want my supervisor to know abt it.

For previous company - Can I create a Third party Statutory Declarations and get it signed by ANY SENIOR COLLEAGUE in that company or should it any of my supervisor ? I am unable to contact my immediate supervisors whom I had worked with.

Please suggest


----------



## Atri (Dec 6, 2015)

*Statutory Declaration for current company*

Hi Experts,

My current company's experience was not considered and I am planning to request for review. I need your help to prepare correct Statutory Declaration so that the experience is considered this time.

Could someone advise what documentation (key points) should be provided (included) for current company in the case Statutory Declaration?

Questions:
- How to specify end date?
- Are Salary Slips required?
- is Employment letter stating that the person is currently employed at the company sufficient? 
- As per Applicant guide, Offer Letter is not considered as supporting document. Has any provided offer letter which got accepted?


Thanks!


----------



## varun.mehta99 (Aug 2, 2016)

*ACS Submitted on 12th August*

Hi,

I had submitted my ACS on 12th August. Still showing the status as 4a "With Assessor".
Anyone in the same boat?

One quick question: Does processing time increase with the number of companies a person has worked with?

Thanks,
Varun Mehta

*261313:* Software Engineer
*ACS Applied:* 12th August
*ACS Result:* ?


----------



## fahim_shahid (May 31, 2016)

I had my ACS done in June. I claimed for two employments. One of them was assessed not suitable. As 60 days already passed, today i again applied for an assessment for a different ANZSCO code but this time I didn't want to assess the second employment which was refused coz i know the result will be the same. But when I started my application, I had to link my new application with my previous one and during the process, i could not find any option to delete that employment. Eventually, after processing the payment, I have submitted my application. It seems they are going to assess my second employment again but it will overlap with my other employment which can be a problem.

Can anyone suggest me what should I do in this situation?? Should I send them an email?


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

varun.mehta99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had submitted my ACS on 12th August. Still showing the status as 4a "With Assessor".
> Anyone in the same boat?
> ...


Yep the more episodes you have, the longer it takes. However, give it 10 working days. You should get it by Friday or Monday.


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Atri said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My current company's experience was not considered and I am planning to request for review. I need your help to prepare correct Statutory Declaration so that the experience is considered this time.
> 
> ...


My current company's experience was not considered -> Why was it not considered? Did you miss out on any specific details?

- How to specify end date? 
You can't. It will be "to date" and ACS would consider the end date as the date the reference letter was written

- Are Salary Slips required?
No. I did not submit any. But if you can, it's better.

- is Employment letter stating that the person is currently employed at the company sufficient? 
The letter needs to contain your responsibilities in detail. This should give a better idea of what duties you need to mention, based on your nominated occupation.Do not copy the duties as is, modify them to suit your responsibilities at your workplace
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf

- As per Applicant guide, Offer Letter is not considered as supporting document. Has any provided offer letter which got accepted?
Offer Letters are not accepted as valid evidence of employment


----------



## nardraj (Aug 10, 2016)

Submitted to ACS : 14/Aug/2016
Moved to Stage 4a : 16/Aug/2016

Awaiting to get the results. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vrailey (Jul 4, 2016)

Submitted since 9th August. No result yet stuck in 4a since 11th August.


----------



## nardraj (Aug 10, 2016)

nardraj said:


> Submitted to ACS : 14/Aug/2016
> Moved to Stage 4a : 16/Aug/2016
> 
> Awaiting to get the results. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:



It has been moved to stage 4b "In Progress" this morning.


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

nardraj said:


> It has been moved to stage 4b "In Progress" this morning.


You should receive it today. All the best mate


----------



## ikhans12 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Khan*

I have applied for ACS on 12th of August 2016 and moved to Stage 4a on the same day and status is same till now friends what do you think how much time it will take to go to stage 4b or at stage 5 I applied under 261313 i.e Software Engineer


----------



## varun.mehta99 (Aug 2, 2016)

That's Great. All the Best!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

vanpraustralia said:


> Have cleared IELTS with 7 or Greater than 7 in all categories.
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS Skills assessment. As you all may be aware several companies incl. mine do not give a reference letter with roles and responsibilities.
> 
> ...


Your job is to create a profile that appears credible (and is honest, obviously). That means the closer you can get to the gold standard of a letter from your direct manager with all details on company paper, the better. I think for your current employer there may be a good case to be made, with respect to discretion, for not using your manager. For other employers you need to really try hard to get someone who had a supervisory relationship with you that meant they witnessed you performing your role. Remember that DIBP may well contact these references.

IF you really can't get the gold standard, then anything is better than nothing. But you must understand that a bunch of plain paper declarations from random people across organisations is going to raise a lot more suspicion than your manager writing on company paper. I would invest some effort and use declarations as a last resort.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Atri said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My current company's experience was not considered and I am planning to request for review. I need your help to prepare correct Statutory Declaration so that the experience is considered this time.
> 
> ...


The guide is fairly clear. It's basically precisely the same as the other references, except it's on plain paper and sworn. You need to provide evidence, and yes salary slips is a form of evidence and no, offer letters are not. I think your question is basically "What they say in the guide, are they serious?". The answer is "yes, what they say in the applicant guide is what they mean".

The answer to the question on end date is also in the applicant guide. There is specific wording to use, and they will take the date of the reference/declaration as the calculation date.


----------



## nardraj (Aug 10, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> You should receive it today. All the best mate



Thanks warrenpat1987. I got the positive ACS assessment now. But bit disappointed with the overall results as ACS has deducted 4 years of experience out of my 6 years exp to meet the Skill Level Requirement Met Date.

Here is the extraction from the letter

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering (Electronics & Communication Engineering) from University completed April 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after August 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately"


Is anybody, who is BE(ECE), got the similar results? 
Is it good to go for review with ACS?

Can experts please provide some light here?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

nardraj said:


> Thanks warrenpat1987. I got the positive ACS assessment now. But bit disappointed with the overall results as ACS has deducted 4 years of experience out of my 6 years exp to meet the Skill Level Requirement Met Date.
> 
> Here is the extraction from the letter
> 
> ...



As I said on your other post:

This would indicate they assessed the degree as an ICT Major (i.e. greater than 33% ICT for a 3 year course) but that the content of the course was not 65% or more related to 261313. Did you come to a different outcome when you compared the requirements for 261313 and your transcript?


If I'm honest I'd be surprised if a course called Electronics & Communication Engineering had a 65%+ match to a Software Engineer role. Did you think otherwise?


----------



## Lexa111 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have been rechecking my documents and I see that on my reference letter. It says Mumbai, Maharashtra. I doesnt mention country India, is this going to be a problem? What the hell?


----------



## janeshaancy (Aug 24, 2016)

*ACS checklist needed*



suhas_sm said:


> In the same boat. Had applied on 2016-07-29.


Hi Suhas,
I am about to start my ACS process..Do u have any ACS checklist..
Can u pls share ur mail-id too.I neeed some help in starting with the ACS process.


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

janeshaancy said:


> Hi Suhas,
> I am about to start my ACS process..Do u have any ACS checklist..
> Can u pls share ur mail-id too.I neeed some help in starting with the ACS process.


Go through 
1. https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/17636/Application-Checklist.pdf
2. https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

All your doubts will be cleared. 

The minimum docs mentioned:
1. Passport
2. Degree Certificate
3. Transcripts/Mark Sheets
4 Work References on letter heads. Should mention -- Start date, End date, Designation, Full Time or Part Time, Location and Roles & Responsibilities, Contact details of the person signing it.

Anything other than this is extra/good to have.


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

I got them stamped with official stamps wherever possible, color xeroxed, notarized and then scanned to PDFs.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> You should receive it today. All the best mate


You were right, he/she did receive it today. Question (to you and others), is this the current experience: i.e. 4b is followed within hours by result? What happens in 4b, some sort of sign off by the manager?


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

FFacs said:


> You were right, he/she did receive it today. Question (to you and others), is this the current experience: i.e. 4b is followed within hours by result? What happens in 4b, some sort of sign off by the manager?


Mine moved to from 4a to email overnight. The time between the last time had checked and the time I received email was probably less than 5 hours. Takes about 8-9 working days at 4a. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

Lexa111 said:


> I have been rechecking my documents and I see that on my reference letter. It says Mumbai, Maharashtra. I doesnt mention country India, is this going to be a problem? What the hell?


Don't think so. Should be fine. Your job location is crystal clear ;-)

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## janeshaancy (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you suhas....
how about payslips ?i have 10 years of IT experience and have worked for 2 companies.
How many payslips shuld i have?


----------



## nardraj (Aug 10, 2016)

FFacs said:


> As I said on your other post:
> 
> This would indicate they assessed the degree as an ICT Major (i.e. greater than 33% ICT for a 3 year course) but that the content of the course was not 65% or more related to 261313. Did you come to a different outcome when you compared the requirements for 261313 and your transcript?
> 
> ...


Yes, I was going through the guidelines and my transcripts which is not having 65%+ course content related to software engineer. I should plan to score 20 in IELTS now. Thanks FFacs


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

nardraj said:


> Yes, I was going through the guidelines and my transcripts which is not having 65%+ course content related to software engineer. I should plan to score 20 in IELTS now. Thanks FFacs


FWIW you might look at your English exam options. People here seem to be breezing through PTE-A with (judging by their comments) less ability in English. I would advise against TOEFL; the 30 score for writing is proving somewhat 'challenging'.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

suhas_sm said:


> Mine moved to from 4a to email overnight. The time between the last time had checked and the time I received email was probably less than 5 hours. Takes about 8-9 working days at 4a.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


That's really good to hear. So I'm currently at the stage where the work is being done, not some form of queue. Excellent.

Think my case will take some time. Depending on how they count it, I have upto 9 episodes. I can imagine the assessor swearing under his/her breath when they opened my application....


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am creating this thread for the ones that have submitted an application for having their skills assess from ACS this month.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have also submitted ACS for S/W engg on 12 Aug.
Right now - it is in stage 4.
They asked for more docs - moved to stage 3 on 26 aug- submitted the same.
Moved back to Stage 4 on 27 aug - with assessor.
C how long it takes for the result.....any guess folks..

Im ready with my PTE scores - L84 / R81 / S90 / W84


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also submitted ACS for S/W engg on 12 Aug.
> Right now - it is in stage 4.
> ...


Here's my timings:

In case anyone is interested in current timelines. Here's mine. I use Sydney office times (i.e. I submitted after hours Sydney time, so count that as submission the following day).

Submit: 18/8
Stage 2: 18/8
Stage 4a: 19/8
Stage 4b: 30/8
Stage 5: 30/8
Letter Received: 30/8

Assessment was general skills, lots of experience episodes and an ICT major.


So I would guess later this week for you. Fingers crossed you get what you hoped for.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

FFacs,

Im expecting a reply by this weekend since my PTE scores are ready :

Age : 25 points (37yrs)
Qualification : 15 points (Dip / BCA / MBA)
PTE : 20 points
Expecting 10 points for 5 yrs+ Software engg (dunno how much ACS would give)

Planning for EOI with Total 70 points or 65 points - 189

:juggle:


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

*ACS - In progress (stage 4)*

Folks.

My ACS application changed from With Assessor ---> In Progress.

How long need to wait for the ACS letter ?

couple more days ?

Planning to launch EOI next week bfr the September rounds of ITA ....


----------



## warrenpat1987 (Jul 26, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Folks.
> 
> My ACS application changed from With Assessor ---> In Progress.
> 
> ...


I got it 3 hours after that.


----------



## nardraj (Aug 10, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Folks.
> 
> My ACS application changed from With Assessor ---> In Progress.
> 
> ...


You will receive your ACS letter by tonight. All the best mate


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

*ACS Result Letter Recieved*

hi Folks,

I have received the ACS result letter by email today morning.
Result +ve.

How to interpret the below exp : 
Is my experience more than 5 yrs - so that I can claim 10 points ?

Pls help to review the attached data and explain how many yrs of exp I can claim ?


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi all, I have a question regarding ACS renewal. I am yet to receive invitation and my ACS is going to expire. If I update my EOI with new ACS details, will it change DOE? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sri_chk (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Is there any time frame before which our experience letter or any other document expire before sending to ACS. I have an experience letter signed by my employer in front of an attorney 5 months back. Can you advise if it will work ?


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> hi Folks,
> 
> I have received the ACS result letter by email today morning.
> Result +ve.
> ...


Hi,

You have the following now:
Jan 2010 - Feb 2012 (2 yr 1 month)
March 2012 - Dec 2012 (9 months)
March 2014 - May 2015 (1 yr 2 months)
June 2015 - Aug 2016 (1 yr 2 months)

So total is 5.2 yrs -- eligible for 10 points

Good Luck.

PS:- I have PM-ed you...


----------



## kptPP (Jul 18, 2016)

Need help on below

I am applying ACS for my spouse.
My wife took 5 years to complete BE(computers),instead of 4 years(which is normal duration in India).

Does it impact ACS result?


----------



## suhas_sm (Aug 9, 2016)

kptPP said:


> Need help on below
> 
> I am applying ACS for my spouse.
> My wife took 5 years to complete BE(computers),instead of 4 years(which is normal duration in India).
> ...


No

cheers,
Suhas


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

no - not all.

I did my BCA (distance) and took 6 yrs to complete.
It was assessed to equivalent AQF degree in computing.

Dont worry bro - go ahead and submit.
Good luck


----------



## rk23 (Aug 22, 2016)

*ACS processing time after documents resent*

Hi friends,

I submitted for ACS evaluation on 31-Aug-16 20:30 PM Sydney time. I got an email on 02-Sep-16 from ACS requiring new statutory letter with 'specific dates of working in other countries'. I had submitted the new letter on the same day.
My application status is still 'Awaiting documents'. Can anyone please suggest if I need to mail them that documents have been submitted?
Has anyone submitted documents again and how much time did it take from Stage 3 to Stage 4. Please suggest.
Thanks


----------



## palz (Sep 2, 2016)

I submitted for ACS on 30th August. It moved to Stage 4b (In Progress) this morning. However, it has moved back to Stage 4a (With Assessor) now. Any idea why it is moving back and forth in Stage 4?


----------



## OZ-IMMI (Jun 22, 2016)

rk23 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I submitted for ACS evaluation on 31-Aug-16 20:30 PM Sydney time. I got an email on 02-Sep-16 from ACS requiring new statutory letter with 'specific dates of working in other countries'. I had submitted the new letter on the same day.
> My application status is still 'Awaiting documents'. Can anyone please suggest if I need to mail them that documents have been submitted?
> ...


did u submit pay slip or company certificate with statutory declaration ?


----------



## bhaks (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi !

I had applied for ACS on 3rd Sep and I have received email asking for addition doc as below
"Certified copy of detailed employer reference or third party Statutory Declaration for your experience"

However, I had already submitted the same. The agent says submit again as they tend to ask even if you have submitted. Did anyone has similar experience? 
What is breakthrough here, will the assessment officer tell what exactly he needs and if he rejects any particular document?


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi,

Can someone please share the format of the statuary declaration that you have submitted for work employment experience and how to get it done in AUS, I mean what would be stamp paper value?


----------



## Lexa111 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you guys for helping me on my application, I received positive assessment 6 days ago. Now, PTE. Good luck with you journeys.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello all,

I had applied to ACS for 261111 on 6th September 2016, and I got a positive result. 
Now, I have a question. I am from a Non ICT background (mech. engg) applying for 261111. 

Out of my 10 years 2 months experience, they have not considered my initial 1.5 years experience where I was a quality engineer haven't been considered. 
Which leaves me with 8 years and 7 months, out of which 6 years have been deducted due to my non ICT background. 

So January 2014 to present has been considered. (which brings it to 2 years and 7 months)

Is it advisable to apply after January 2017. If I do so, is it for certain that I will receive 5 points for 3 years experience? 

An alternative is to somehow get 20 points for English language proficiency. I have booked both PTE and IELTS, 

Is my reasoning correct and along the lines of how I should approach this?


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

Anyone? Please?


----------



## Lexa111 (Jan 19, 2016)

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Anyone? Please?


Sorry man, don't know this. Maybe ask in another group.


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also submitted ACS for S/W engg on 12 Aug.
> Right now - it is in stage 4.
> ...




hello man if you don't mind would you inform me what kind of more documents has been requested from you during ACS stage


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> hi Folks,
> 
> I have received the ACS result letter by email today morning.
> Result +ve.
> ...


Hi MUddasar,

Can you confirm your field of engineering , I see they have deducted 2 years.
was it because your engineering was in a different field then IT / Computers ??

I have mechanical engineering and someone told me that they will deduct 4 years !!

wanted to clarify on this.

ACS App submitted - 19/09
Stage 4a - 20/9
Awaiting further.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a query , my timing for ACS assement was bad ( still waiting for a response though) , as I have applied on 19/09 with 8years and 11 months of experience .

If I had waited another month I would had 9 years overall experience . And as my engineering is in Mechanical , I assume they will deduct 4 years from my experience.

My question is now that in many responses from ACS I have seen they have stated as - your experience from dd/mm/yyyy is valid , so what if I get a same response from ACS but I wait a month before I apply fro EOI ; will that makes my total experience as 9 years ??? or will it still be counted as 8 years and 11 months ?? 

Because if I get 4 years minus from 9 years of experience I still get 10 points for exp , otherwise I get 5 points for overall less than 5 years experience.


Please help.


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

*ACS - experience effective date*

Hi there, 

Can someone advise how to calculate ' after Jan 2010' meaning in the assessment result ?does that mean to start counting pointed experience from Feb 2010?

Many thanks ,
Ppuu


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

harneet85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you sure it's 4 years deduction? 
I'm a mechanical engineer and they deducted 6 years. I am applying for 261111.


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi 
I have similar results and it also mentioned that my pointed results from Jan 2010. 
From this message I see, I can calculate Jan 2010 as the first month ?

Mine is 08/08-07/10( 1 yr 11 months)

How do I calculate from this mentioned period? Will it be 7 months pointed or 6 months?

Many thanks
-ppuu


----------



## arsalanov (Sep 21, 2016)

ACS asessment for ICT Biz Analyst (261111)

26 Sept: Submitted 
29 Sept: Stage4a: With assessor
04 Oct: Stage 4B: In progress
07 Oct: Stage 5: Assessment complete


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi, i have submitted my application for acs on 1st and got the response today. They hv disregarded two years of my valid experience with the reason that not assessable due to insufficient detail. Please let me know how to get this corrected? Anyone else who faced this issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varun.mehta99 (Aug 2, 2016)

Nikhath said:


> Hi, i have submitted my application for acs on 1st and got the response today. They hv disregarded two years of my valid experience with the reason that not assessable due to insufficient detail. Please let me know how to get this corrected? Anyone else who faced this issue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Have they deducted the experience related to education?

Or, In case it's different than that... then you need to go for a review.

To get it reviewed with additional documents you need to pay the fees or get the ACS done again with more supporting documents.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

*You are correct*



bharat.rameshwar said:


> Are you sure it's 4 years deduction?
> I'm a mechanical engineer and they deducted 6 years. I am applying for 261111.


Hi Bharat,

You are correct , I have done some stupid things , I have got a reply that I need to convert my application to RPL ... and then probably they will deduct 6 years. Now I am waiting to complete 9 years so that I can apply ACS again ( somewhere in Nov)

But Bharat , can you tell me if you are also getting Degree assessed separately ??
If yes , from where ? Vetasses or Engineer Australia ?

And can you throw some pointers while preparing RPL.

How many points do you have ?

Regards
Harneet


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

varun.mehta99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its not related to education. What is process to file for review and can i provide additional supporting documents as part of review application? How much is the fees for review


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varun.mehta99 (Aug 2, 2016)

Nikhath said:


> Its not related to education. What is process to file for review and can i provide additional supporting documents as part of review application? How much is the fees for review
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay.

Below is the process for review (as mentioned on page 16 of https://more.acs.org.au/__data/.../Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf):
REVIEW APPLICATION
A Review application is in place to formally attention any disputed outcomes you may have with your
skills assessment result. You may wish to change your nominated occupation (ANZSCO) or include
additional work experience or qualifications to update your results.
The review process for a disputed application involves the re-assessment of all your documentation by a
Senior Skills Assessor with particular focus on the comments and reasons you provide regarding the
dispute.
A Review application can only be submitted within 60 days after you have received your skills
assessment result letter. After the 60 day period expires, a new application is required.
Reasons for a Review Application:
 You wish to be assessed under a different ANZSCO Code
 You wish to submit additional documentation not included in your original application to have
your results updated – example: extra work experience or qualifications
 You wish to contest the result of your ACS skills assessment.
Important Note: Complaint emails sent to ACS personnel outside of the Skills Assessment department will not be
accepted. Applicants will be advised to submit a review to attention all disputed result outcomes and contentions.
Review Details:
 A review fee is payable for all review assessments
 Please upload additional documentation to support your review application
 A review cannot be completed if the result letter has already been used for Migration purposes
To submit a Review application, please go to the Online Application Form and use the Linking to an Earlier
Application option.
Please Note: After the 60 days have elapsed, a review is no longer possible and a new application is required.


----------



## rsb10 (Oct 14, 2016)

Cool Mate. How did you manage to get 90 in PTE. Can you please share some of your experiences. 

Also, good to know that you've got the grant. Congratulations!!!


----------



## umutc1 (Oct 19, 2016)

ngenhit said:


> I've done it one day ahead of you. At stage 4a now, since 2nd. No need to be worried.
> 
> Current timelines are around 8 working days at stage 4a from what I summarized from the recent applicants over here


I intend to immigrate to Australia in 6 months. I'm preparing for IELTS and I'll take an exam next month. I'm a senior software developer . Do I really need to take ACS assessment? If I need to take it, do I need an extra certificate.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

*Candy*

ACS Assesment filed on Friday 6:30 PM AU Time for ANZSCO Code: 261312
5 Years Work Experience with ECE Engineering. Lets see now  Fingers crossed


----------



## ramforaus (Aug 15, 2016)

ACS applied on Monday Night. Showing as stage 2


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

ramforaus said:


> ACS applied on Monday Night. Showing as stage 2


They seem to very busy right now


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

umutc1 said:


> I intend to immigrate to Australia in 6 months. I'm preparing for IELTS and I'll take an exam next month. I'm a senior software developer . Do I really need to take ACS assessment? If I need to take it, do I need an extra certificate.


You are required to have an assessment for the skills profile under which you will apply. In short: yes. As foe second question, I don't know what to you mean. I recommend you have a dig round the DIBP and ACS sites to get familiar. If you're struggling, use an agent. It's easy to make a costly mistake.


----------



## ramforaus (Aug 15, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> They seem to very busy right now


ya, they seems very busy  ...same stage 2 from Monday.


----------



## ramforaus (Aug 15, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> ACS Assesment filed on Friday 6:30 PM AU Time for ANZSCO Code: 261312
> 5 Years Work Experience with ECE Engineering. Lets see now  Fingers crossed


omg....then it will take more time for my application according to your application launch date and no.of employers:Cry:


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

ramforaus said:


> ya, they seems very busy  ...same stage 2 from Monday.


had a word with them.. they said it could take upto 6 weeks


----------



## ramforaus (Aug 15, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> had a word with them.. they said it could take upto 6 weeks


 lol....thank god, dey didn't say 12 weeks,as they mentioned in ACS guide lines.....btw,it's waste of time to contact them for status, dey wil do when dey want .....we have to just :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

ramforaus said:


> lol....thank god, dey didn't say 12 weeks,as they mentioned in ACS guide lines.....btw,it's waste of time to contact them for status, dey wil do when dey want .....we have to just :fingerscrossed:


Hi, is it possible i can update my reference letter. I realized i have made a mistake ?? Please reply


----------



## ramforaus (Aug 15, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hi, is it possible i can update my reference letter. I realized i have made a mistake ?? Please reply


As far I know, its not possible to update the documentation after the submission, until unless they ask us for additional documentation...dat time also, you will able to update only the document asked by them... hope you will get the positive result and they won't find the mistake in the reference letter submitted by you.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

ramforaus said:


> As far I know, its not possible to update the documentation after the submission, until unless they ask us for additional documentation...dat time also, you will able to update only the document asked by them... hope you will get the positive result and they won't find the mistake in the reference letter submitted by you.


Thanks for your reply 

In this case, can I send a different employer reference letter at the time of submiting the same to DIBP ?


----------



## ramforaus (Aug 15, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> In this case, can I send a different employer reference letter at the time of submiting the same to DIBP ?


 You are not required to submit any reference letters to DIBP, Only experience certificate and payslips etc are required.

If you submit a different experience letter than the one submitted for ACS, it will be conflict in your application. Between, why do you want submit a different one. what is the mistake you made.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks ya lets see. The portal says we can submit additional documents until application is NOT on stage 4. Will call then and explain on Monday.


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

ACS Assesment filed on 27 September , today in stage 4 
Fingers crossed


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

Dear all
hope you are doing well , with regard ACS so I want to inquire of my qualification is it ICT major or ICT minor , I have a bachelor of information system 4 years studying, below the list of the subjects I was studied which is only related to computer

1- Basic computer concept and application
2-Principal of computer
3-operatating system
4-Micro
5-data structure
6- structure programming
7-analog and logic system
8-basic system and analysis design
9-data basis system
10-managment of information system
11- office and automation system
12-Assembely language
13-programming language basic concept
14-advanced operating system
15-Data base design
16- decision support system
17-information center management
18-computer application Package
19- information Technics management
20-studies of information system
21-project 1
22- project 2
23-computer network

the above subjects that only related to computer science and other subjects are related to statistics and business of management


the second point is 
I am from Egypt , I have done my Bachelors from private Institute which is Certified from Egyptian Higher Education of ministry , and please let me know what would be the problem if I have done my Bachelors degree from non-globally university , is it that can effect in my assessment or not 

Many thanks


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

walidmohsen said:


> Dear all
> hope you are doing well , with regard ACS so I want to inquire of my qualification is it ICT major or ICT minor , I have a bachelor of information system 4 years studying, below the list of the subjects I was studied which is only related to computer
> 
> 1- Basic computer concept and application
> ...


Hi. Mine is the same case - ECE engineer. Most probably it is ICT minor. Rest ACS will tell. Mine is stage 4 too


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

CT minor or major


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

minor


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

can you confirm me how do you calculate it as minor


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

walidmohsen said:


> can you confirm me how do you calculate it as minor


this is what i have been reading in all threads buddy. this is also a minor for the ANZSCO code i picked. could be different for you


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

in all threads buddy ???


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

something like this: ACS ICT - Electronics and Communication Degree


----------



## walidmohsen (Aug 9, 2016)

this post from 2011 really it is a long time but let me share the knowledge as ACS guideline 

ICT Major Criteria:
A Diploma, Advanced Diploma or Associate degree must have at least 50% ICT conten
t.
A Diploma, Advanced Diploma or Associate Degree with ICT content less than 50% is assessed as a
Non-ICT qualification.
A Bachelor degree must have:
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year course
• 25% ICT content for a 4 year course
• 20% ICT content for a 5 year course
The ICT content must progress through all years of the program with the final year being at an advanced
level


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

lets hope for the best waalid  i would love extra points myself


----------



## ramforaus (Aug 15, 2016)

moved to stage 4b since morning.....expecting the result today or tomorrow.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gadhabi (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello

I submitted my spouse's ACS application on 30th and it's still stuck in stage 2, did anyone face a similar situation? I am hoping to claim the 5 points for partner in my eoi.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

gadhabi said:


> Hello
> 
> I submitted my spouse's ACS application on 30th and it's still stuck in stage 2, did anyone face a similar situation? I am hoping to claim the 5 points for partner in my eoi.


As per recent trends, Stage 2 will take 6 working days. The whole process will be done in 2 weeks if all documents are clear


----------



## ramforaus (Aug 15, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> As per recent trends, Stage 2 will take 6 working days. The whole process will be done in 2 weeks if all documents are clear


hey man, did you get the result. In the present thread, I saw one will get result within hours to 1 day after changing to in progress 4b. My application status has changed to 4b yesterday morning, but still same.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

ramforaus said:


> hey man, did you get the result. In the present thread, I saw one will get result within hours to 1 day after changing to in progress 4b. My application status has changed to 4b yesterday morning, but still same.


Yes I got the result  

Yes, 4b means maximum 24 hrs. Its on the way and is going to be positive. Skillslect round is on the 9th I think so relax


----------



## ramforaus (Aug 15, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Yes I got the result
> 
> Yes, 4b means maximum 24 hrs. Its on the way and is going to be positive. Skillslect round is on the 9th I think so relax


 thank you man and congrats for your positive result. What do y mean by skill select round is on the 9th .

In my case, 24hrs already passed from stage 4b..still waiting


----------



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

gadhabi said:


> Hello
> 
> I submitted my spouse's ACS application on 30th and it's still stuck in stage 2, did anyone face a similar situation? I am hoping to claim the 5 points for partner in my eoi.



I submitted my application on 29th October. Still in Stage 2. Let's wait for 7 working days in total and read other's progress


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Yes I got the result
> 
> Yes, 4b means maximum 24 hrs. Its on the way and is going to be positive. Skillslect round is on the 9th I think so relax


Congrats Abhinav, I sure hope it was positive.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks Karthesih. It was positive  All the best 

Ramforaus: Skillselect is the next round in your journet towards PR (assuming you have taken and done well in an English test)


----------



## ramforaus (Aug 15, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> I submitted my application on 29th October. Still in Stage 2. Let's wait for 7 working days in total and read other's progress





abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thanks Karthesih. It was positive  All the best
> 
> Ramforaus: Skillselect is the next round in your journet towards PR (assuming you have taken and done well in an English test)


Just received the result and it's positive. not yet taken PTE. Thank you mate.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

ramforaus said:


> Just received the result and it's positive. not yet taken PTE. Thank you mate.


Cheers! 

BTW; Did they verify with your employer or contact the person who signed your declaration ?


----------



## ramforaus (Aug 15, 2016)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> As per recent trends, Stage 2 will take 6 working days. The whole process will be done in 2 weeks if all documents are clear





abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Cheers!
> 
> BTW; Did they verify with your employer or contact the person who signed your declaration ?


cheers.....
Not sure about the verification, I have 7 employers .I have taken reference letter for the present employer too. Past employers 3 declarations


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

ramforaus said:


> cheers.....
> Not sure about the verification, I have 7 employers .I have taken reference letter for the present employer too. Past employers 3 declarations


After following this Forum for quite sometime, I can say for sure that ACS don't do verification. From what I understand, all they do is assess one's degree and professional documents in accordance to the code one has nominated.


----------



## ramforaus (Aug 15, 2016)

kartheish said:


> After following this Forum for quite sometime, I can say for sure that ACS don't do verification. From what I understand, all they do is assess one's degree and professional documents in accordance to the code one has nominated.


 you may be right .....If they verify or not, finally what we expect is positive out come.:cheer2:


----------



## gadhabi (Nov 3, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> I submitted my application on 29th October. Still in Stage 2. Let's wait for 7 working days in total and read other's progress




Mine reached 4a today. Hoping for positive result early next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

kartheish said:


> After following this Forum for quite sometime, I can say for sure that ACS don't do verification. From what I understand, all they do is assess one's degree and professional documents in accordance to the code one has nominated.


Very true. I think ACS is the easiest part of the whole process to be honest.


----------



## Rameshnathan (Sep 28, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> no - not all.
> 
> I did my BCA (distance) and took 6 yrs to complete.
> It was assessed to equivalent AQF degree in computing.
> ...


Hi Mudassar, did they consider the experience you gain after the completion of the degree (BCA)? Hope you would started working as soon as you finished off your diploma.

In my case, i have also got the BCA (distance) finished off around 2010. But i started working in IT from 2004 with my diploma qualification. Will they consider my experience from 2004 or the count will start on my experience from 2010 please? Kindly clarify me based on your result..

Regards, 
Ram


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

I submitted my RPL on 2nd November 2016 and got a positive outcome today 14th Nov 2016.
Less than two weeks


----------



## mtri23 (Nov 21, 2016)

ramforaus said:


> hey man, did you get the result. In the present thread, I saw one will get result within hours to 1 day after changing to in progress 4b. My application status has changed to 4b yesterday morning, but still same.


Hi. 

I got a question, i did all my application with an agent, so im not able to se what is happening on the inmiaccount, and i see you guys write that yoru status is changing form 4a to 4 b, i dont know what does it mean. My agent told me my application is in "assement in progress" . In wich stage i am? im close to the positive outcome?



Thank you for your answers!!


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

mtri23 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I got a question, i did all my application with an agent, so im not able to se what is happening on the inmiaccount, and i see you guys write that yoru status is changing form 4a to 4 b, i dont know what does it mean. My agent told me my application is in "assement in progress" . In wich stage i am? im close to the positive outcome?
> 
> ...


Possibly your application is in 4b stage which is when assessor is actually working on it.
4a is when the case is assigned to assessor and it is yet to be worked on.


----------



## suren_rawat (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi Harneet,

Have you received your ACS result? I have submitted on 10th Nov with RPL mode, and its in Stage 4a since 11th...no update as of now..



harneet85 said:


> Possibly your application is in 4b stage which is when assessor is actually working on it.
> 4a is when the case is assigned to assessor and it is yet to be worked on.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

suren_rawat said:


> Hi Harneet,
> 
> Have you received your ACS result? I have submitted on 10th Nov with RPL mode, and its in Stage 4a since 11th...no update as of now..


No I have not received my result and its still in 4a stage.


----------



## suren_rawat (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks..Hopefully, we'll get some update by next week.



harneet85 said:


> No I have not received my result and its still in 4a stage.


----------



## suren_rawat (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh! After sending a message, Just now I saw my status moved to 4b 'In-Progress'..



suren_rawat said:


> Thanks..Hopefully, we'll get some update by next week.


----------



## kvirlive (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Abhinav, did your ACS done in a month ?


----------



## skrishnan (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello Mate, you seemed to have got the ideal score in PTE-A. Congrats! Please can you guide how you prepared for the examinations and how long did you take for preparations?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

deleted.


----------



## salman18q (Apr 14, 2016)

I submitted my application for ACS Assesment on 18th December and this morning my application status is at Stage 4A.... That was super quick! :bolt:


----------



## Aniaus (Dec 20, 2016)

My application status was moved from stage1 to stage4 in a day. Seems like the actual wait is after it reaches stage4. Actual concern is about the xmas vacation coming by which might add further delay.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Any idea , about ACS going to holidays ?? if they are , from when to when ?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

salman18q said:


> I submitted my application for ACS Assesment on 18th December and this morning my application status is at Stage 4A.... That was super quick! :bolt:


Yea I also submitted 16th for my partner and it 18th status has changed to 4a. Just wondering how long will take the results.


----------



## salman18q (Apr 14, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> Any idea , about ACS going to holidays ?? if they are , from when to when ?


The ACS offices will be closed from Friday 23rd December 2016 and will re-open on Monday 9th January 2017. 

Phone and email enquiries will not be available during this time. 

Skill assessment applications can still be submitted during this time via the Online Application Form.

All skills assessments not completed before Friday 23rd December 2016 will be finalised after Monday 9th January 2017.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

salman18q said:


> The ACS offices will be closed from Friday 23rd December 2016 and will re-open on Monday 9th January 2017.
> 
> Phone and email enquiries will not be available during this time.
> 
> ...


Oh no   Hope I can get results before that


----------



## Aniaus (Dec 20, 2016)

Any idea how long would it take from stage 4 to complete as per current timeline. Although it was quick from stage 1 to 4.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

submitted on 16th December.. stuck in 4a stage


----------



## Aniaus (Dec 20, 2016)

Thannks mate..Got my accessment result just now. Its positive..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Aniaus said:


> Thannks mate..Got my accessment result just now. Its positive..


wow congratz when did you apply?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I also got positive assessment just now. damn quick just 5 days..

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Aniaus (Dec 20, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> wow congratz when did you apply?


Applied on 15th and got my report today..


----------



## Eagertomove (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Zameer, I have a profile similar to yours. Can you share with me what your result was how many years acs deducted from your experience of 8 years? I am applying under software engineer category with 9 yra of experience in IT. 

Thank you, 
Prasad


----------



## AnupNepal (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello,

I am about to do my assessment this week

As per documents i have made the followings

1. Transcript of Bachelors
2. Experience Letter, I have more than 3 yrs experience in Software Engineering
4. Tax Clearance Certificate
4. Certificate of Degree Completion
5. Salary Certificate

My question is

1. ACS has only asked for Experience letter so that means Salary certificate and tax clearance certificate is not needed?

2. And do i need to make Color Photocopies or Black and white copy will also work for Notarize (to mark as certified copy of original)?

3. Do i need to use the migration agent or i can submit myself on Online Application Form

4. In Experience Document upload section there is
a. Organization Chart
b. Reference
c. Statutory declaration

What is the difference between Reference and Statutory declaration, in which should i put my experience letter?

5. In qualification there is
a. Certificate
b. Completion Letter
c. Exemption Letter
d. Testamur
e. Transcript

Do in need to upload all these, if yes then what is Exemption Letter and Testamur ?

And only transcript will work or do i need to send details of my Subjects as well?


----------



## Eagertomove (Jan 6, 2017)

AnupNepal said:


> 1. ACS has only asked for Experience letter so that means Salary certificate and tax clearance certificate is not needed?


Yes, just the experience letter should be fine . ensure it has all the required details - name, from date, to date, location, full/part time, job title, roles/responsibilities/duties and on company letter head signed by authorized personnel. 



AnupNepal said:


> 2.And do i need to make Color Photocopies or Black and white copy will also work for Notarize (to mark as certified copy of original)?


 shouldn't matter as long as its certified. 



AnupNepal said:


> 3. Do i need to use the migration agent or i can submit myself on Online Application Form


 either is fine. 



AnupNepal said:


> 4. In Experience Document upload section there is
> a. Organization Chart
> b. Reference
> c. Statutory declaration
> ...


 experience letter goen in as reference. 



AnupNepal said:


> 5. In qualification there is
> a. Certificate
> b. Completion Letter
> c. Exemption Letter
> ...


You must attach transcripts and certificate. Transcripts usually list course details, list of subjects and marks scored in each. Certificates are completion certificates that tell what course you completed, when and from where. 

Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## Eagertomove (Jan 6, 2017)

zameersv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for skill assessment for the role of Analyst Programmer on 9th Aug. I have done my engineering in Electrical and Electronics engineering and I have almost 8 years of experience.
> 
> ...


 Zameer, I have a profile similar to yours. Can you share with me what your result was how many years acs deducted from your experience of 8 years? I am applying under software engineer category with 9 yrs of experience in IT. I've a diploma and bachelors in electrical engineering. 

Thank you


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello,
Applied for skills assessment on Dec 22nd, an Assessor was assigned on Dec 23rd and also the application was moved to 4A (with assessor) on the same day. Later application moved to stage 4B (In Process) on 5th Jan, 2017 and till now it is in the same stage. In the same thread, saw someone mentioning ACS is closed for holidays from 23 Dec'16 and will resume after 9th Jan'2017, probably this could be reason for the delay (avg 10 working days),not sure though.

Anyone applied during December'2016 last week and got the assessment by ACS already? Or Any idea by when could I expect the assessment?


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

raghavs said:


> Hello,
> Applied for skills assessment on Dec 22nd, an Assessor was assigned on Dec 23rd and also the application was moved to 4A (with assessor) on the same day. Later application moved to stage 4B (In Process) on 5th Jan, 2017 and till now it is in the same stage. In the same thread, saw someone mentioning ACS is closed for holidays from 23 Dec'16 and will resume after 9th Jan'2017, probably this could be reason for the delay (avg 10 working days),not sure though.
> 
> Anyone applied during December'2016 last week and got the assessment by ACS already? Or Any idea by when could I expect the assessment?


Exact same case , last week ACS assesment moved to 4b .... but if they are on holidays till 9th then how can application move to 4b stage ? I think they are loaded with work , thats the reason for delay ... because as per my previous experience after moving to 4b , the result comes in a day or maximum 2.


----------



## sapphire28 (Dec 17, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> Exact same case , last week ACS assesment moved to 4b .... but if they are on holidays till 9th then how can application move to 4b stage ? I think they are loaded with work , thats the reason for delay ... because as per my previous experience after moving to 4b , the result comes in a day or maximum 2.


ACS submission made on 29th December, current status is yet to be assigned..


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> Exact same case, last week ACS assesment moved to 4b .... but if they are on holidays till 9th then how can application move to 4b stage? I think they are loaded with work , thats the reason for delay ... because as per my previous experience after moving to 4b , the result comes in a day or maximum 2.


Harneet- Could be that ACS is overloaded or the system is automated to change the status to 4B after 10 working days. Initially due to technical nag in PTE test center, I had to postpone skills assessment request with ACS for a month and now with vacation times, assessment results are also delayed.

I noticed from your signature that you are applying for Business Analyst and same case with me. If ACS assessment results are positive (overall 9.5 yrs exp) then I end up getting 60 points, so already preparing to submit ACS assessment request for my spouse to claim partner points.

Even then with 65 points for 261111, it is going to be a challenge to get an invite soon under 189.


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Guys !!
I also submitted ACS application on 17 December 2016. It went at stage 4B (In progress) on 21-Dec-2016 still showing at the same stage. May be due to the annual holidays there in down under the process is getting delayed...expecting the result end of this week.. let see..


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

raghavs said:


> Harneet- Could be that ACS is overloaded or the system is automated to change the status to 4B after 10 working days. Initially due to technical nag in PTE test center, I had to postpone skills assessment request with ACS for a month and now with vacation times, assessment results are also delayed.
> 
> I noticed from your signature that you are applying for Business Analyst and same case with me. If ACS assessment results are positive (overall 9.5 yrs exp) then I end up getting 60 points, so already preparing to submit ACS assessment request for my spouse to claim partner points.
> 
> Even then with 65 points for 261111, it is going to be a challenge to get an invite soon under 189.


I doubt about automatically moving to 4b stage , what if the assesor is on a long vaccation or is ill . This movement has to be a manual move. And as quoted by many others , who had applied around holiday time , their application is yet to move from stage 1 ...

I am applying for computer system n network engineer , and I agree you have better scope with 65 points . Alhough you can make it much better with state sponsor ship having an extra 5 points. But if not wrong somewhere I read that ICT's are not being considered as of now with NSW atleast.


----------



## dorcus (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello

Please let me know whether B.E ECE (Electronics and communication Engineering) from Anna University Chennai is considered as ICT Major or ICT Minor. Is RPL required .

Please help.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> Please let me know whether B.E ECE (Electronics and communication Engineering) from Anna University Chennai is considered as ICT Major or ICT Minor. Is RPL required .
> 
> Please help.


It will mainly depend on the subjects , if your semesters had related subjects to IT stream then their are chances for this to be considered ICT Minor , but forget about it being considered ICT Major.

And if you dont have handful of subject in relation to chosen field , then be ready for RPL route.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

My ACS application changed status today back from 4b(in progress) to 4a(with assesor) ..  
anyone else saw any change in their status ?


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> My ACS application changed status today back from 4b(in progress) to 4a(with assesor) ..
> anyone else saw any change in their status ?


Got my positive assessment from ACS today.

*Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
*

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your *Master of Computer Applications* XXXXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
Your *Bachelor of Computer Applications* XXXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

As usual, ACS deducted two years as a prerequisite from the overall experience.


----------



## Jack Aziz (Jan 9, 2017)

I Applied for skills assessment on Dec 16, an Assessor was assigned on Dec 18 and also the application was moved to 4A (with assessor) on the same day. Later application moved to stage 4B (In Process) till now ... (( and i see that some people who applied after me , they received the reply from them .. so why ?


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Same with me. I applied on 15th Dec and it moved to 4B very quickly and after that no progress.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Atleast we now know for sure that ACS is back in their working mode , with member - raghavs getting a positive response  , and my application moving backwards ..... :Cry: ray2:


----------



## anurag_mishra2 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi ,
I'm new to this site as well as for Australia PR. I'm thinking of filing my ACS but by looking many posts online, have some doubts which are as follows:-
I've completed my MCA in 2008 and because of recession, didn't get Job until May 2010. as on Today(11 Jan 2017) my total experience is 6.8 years as Software Tester. Now if I go ahead and file the ACS, what will be my job experience considered by ACS (as I have heard that they reduce 2 years straight forward and in that case it will be only 4.8 years and I'll loose 5 points which is being awarded if your experience fall under 5-8 year band). 
1. Does my 2-year gap after my education affects in any point deduction? 
2. Can I claim my 5 years experience points if I file EOI when I'll complete 7 years of experience?

Please suggest.

Thanks
Anurag


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Anurag,

1.Gaps doesn't matter.
2.They will reduce 2 years for sure, better u should complete your 7 years experience to get 10 points.


----------



## anurag_mishra2 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Kamal,
what's your total year of experience and education qualification? Did your education in computers like BE in computers or MCA?

Thanks
Anurag


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

anurag_mishra2 said:


> Hi Kamal,
> what's your total year of experience and education qualification? Did your education in computers like BE in computers or MCA?
> 
> Thanks
> Anurag


I have total 8.5 years of experience and MCA with B.Sc. general.


----------



## anurag_mishra2 (Jan 11, 2017)

KamalBafila said:


> I have total 8.5 years of experience and MCA with B.Sc. general.


as far as education is concerned, yours is almost same as mine. So MCA comes under ICT major or ICT Minor?


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

anurag_mishra2 said:


> as far as education is concerned, yours is almost same as mine. So MCA comes under ICT major or ICT Minor?


That totally depends on what subjects you had in MCA programs.. what I heard from others, it comes under ICT major..Let see .. my ACS is in final stage..


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

harneet85 said:


> Atleast we now know for sure that ACS is back in their working mode , with member - raghavs getting a positive response  , and my application moving backwards ..... :Cry: ray2:


Lets hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Jack Aziz said:


> I Applied for skills assessment on Dec 16, an Assessor was assigned on Dec 18 and also the application was moved to 4A (with assessor) on the same day. Later application moved to stage 4B (In Process) till now ... (( and i see that some people who applied after me , they received the reply from them .. so why ?


I might depend on the Assessor who assess the application and also the level of information they have to review. In my case, I have been working in the single company throughout and it would have been easier to assess.

Anyways you shouldn't be worried and could expect the results by end of this week.

Good Luck


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

anurag_mishra2 said:


> 2. Can I claim my 5 years experience points if I file EOI when I'll complete 7 years of experience?


You need not have to wait until 7 years of exp to get 10 points (At least five years of exp but less than eight years of past 10 years). Assume you get 5 points for 4.8 years exp now from ACS and *as long as you stay in the same company and designation*,*skill select* application will calculate the years of exp from ACS skill met date to the visa invite date. So after 4 months (4.8+4) your points in skillselect will be updated with extra 5 points. *Just ensure that Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) filed is left balnk for the current employment.*


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

KamalBafila said:


> That totally depends on what subjects you had in MCA programs.. what I heard from others, it comes under ICT major..Let see .. my ACS is in final stage..


Kamal is right, most of the cases MCA is considered IT major, however depends on subjects covered. If MCA from VTU (Karnataka) then based on my exp I could tell it is IT major.


----------



## rathor.17 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I've got my ACS assessment today. I applied on 15th Dec.
Hope you all will get soon.


----------



## ankurgentle16 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi All,

I applied for ACS assessment on 19th Dec and received positive assessment today.


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Got ACS result today*

Hey Guys !!arty:arty:
Today morning I got my skill assessment result from ACS and received it as what I was expecting. It took quite a long time than usual but I'm happy for the positive result, after all this is what matters to me..I submitted it on 17-December-2016 and was in stage 4B since 22-December-2016.
As usual they have compensated my 2 years of experience (8.5 -2=6.5).


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Wow, that's great! Seems ACS people have come back from holiday 

I submitted my ACS on 5th Jan 2017 and it's still (16th Jan) lying on 1st stage. Is it like they are clearing off the pile first?

Anybody with me??


----------



## Eagertomove (Jan 6, 2017)

Sailing in the same boat. They are clearing up the backlog due to holidays.


----------



## dhruvpatel (May 13, 2016)

NeerajB said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Wow, that's great! Seems ACS people have come back from holiday
> 
> ...


I applied on 6th Jan 2017 and it is still lying on 1st stage.


----------



## Eagertomove (Jan 6, 2017)

Druvpatel, same here, 6th jan.


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

Moved to stage 2 (Allocated) today


----------



## Eagertomove (Jan 6, 2017)

NeerajB said:


> Moved to stage 2 (Allocated) today


 mine as well. Should be done in this week hopefully. Keeping fingers crossed, good luck!


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

I submitted my ACS assessment with RPL on 14th Jan, until now, it still showing it in stage 1. How long it takes to move to stage 2 or 3?


----------



## dhruvpatel (May 13, 2016)

Eagertomove said:


> mine as well. Should be done in this week hopefully. Keeping fingers crossed, good luck!


Moved to Stage 2 

fingers crossed


----------



## dhruvpatel (May 13, 2016)

dhruvpatel said:


> Moved to Stage 2
> 
> fingers crossed


Moved to stage 4.


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

same here 4


----------



## Eagertomove (Jan 6, 2017)

Still in stage 2.... ??


----------



## Eagertomove (Jan 6, 2017)

moved to stage 4


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey, I applied for acs assessment on 7/01/2017 and its in stage 'with assessor '.


Cheers,

Praviin


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

Moved to 4B on Friday evening. Expecting to come positive by today or tomorrow.


----------



## Eagertomove (Jan 6, 2017)

NeerajB said:


> Moved to 4B on Friday evening. Expecting to come positive by today or tomorrow.


 where does it specify the A and B status at stage 4? Mine's at stage 4 too but don't see the A or B??


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

4 A: When the status is: With Assessor.
4 B: When the status is: In Progress


----------



## Eagertomove (Jan 6, 2017)

NeerajB said:


> 4 A: When the status is: With Assessor.
> 4 B: When the status is: In Progress


 got it, thanks. Mine was negative and they've asked for RPL now.... ?

Good luck to you!


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh.. What was your graduation discipline and which SOL/CSOL category you applied for?


----------



## Eagertomove (Jan 6, 2017)

NeerajB said:


> Oh.. What was your graduation discipline and which SOL/CSOL category you applied for?


 yeah, they were unrelated. Electrical engineer working as a software engineer 9+ years experience. Not sure what are my chances with rpl and whether I should opt for that route now especially when its an additional $200.


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi folks, any assessment received today? Please mention application date also.


Cheers,

Praviin


----------



## dhruvpatel (May 13, 2016)

Got +ve assessment today !


----------



## pk2oz (Jan 9, 2017)

dhruvpatel said:


> Got +ve assessment today !




Congratulations mate!!


Cheers,

Praviin


----------



## tounyfouly (Jan 20, 2017)

I was in Stage 4B and now returned to stage 2 once more any idea on this ? Any explanation for this backward steps ?


----------



## SKILL (Oct 21, 2016)

*Query on ACS Report*

Hi All,

I have received ACS report and in that my recent 3 years work experience is not considered giving below reason.
"The following employment has been assessed as not suitable."

I have not even received a query from ACS, It has passed from stage 2 to stage 4 directly.If there was a confusion or insufficient details and needed more clarifications they should have been asked for it rather than proceeding with insufficient details. 

I have been working my current company from July 2010 and still working in same company, I have joined as 'Team leader' and has been promoted as ' Architect' in 2013 hence past 6+ years of experience should have been considered whereas only 3 years are considered.



So as per ACS report my work experience is 8 yrs 11 months whereas my total work experience is 12+ yrs.

Is there any impact on my calculation of points or processing EOI due to above issue?

Thanks.


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

dhruvpatel said:


> Got +ve assessment today !


Congrats Dhruv. May I know if you had submitted SDs for any of your worm experience reference letters ? Nowadays, very often we are coming across ACS assessments which where SDs experience are not considered. 

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

Received positive assessment today


----------



## NeerajB (Dec 20, 2016)

pradeepon4u said:


> Congrats Dhruv. May I know if you had submitted SDs for any of your worm experience reference letters ? Nowadays, very often we are coming across ACS assessments which where SDs experience are not considered.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk



Nothing like that. I submitted SD for my 5.5 years of experience and it was accounted without any issue. Mine SD was done in Australia (JP), therefore can't say whether SD submitted from outside could be the reason for not considering.


----------



## dhruvpatel (May 13, 2016)

pradeepon4u said:


> Congrats Dhruv. May I know if you had submitted SDs for any of your worm experience reference letters ? Nowadays, very often we are coming across ACS assessments which where SDs experience are not considered.
> 
> Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


I had submitted SD only for my current Employer. They have considered it !


----------



## tounyfouly (Jan 20, 2017)

I was in Stage 4B and now returned to stage 2 once more any idea on this ? Any explanation for this backward steps ?


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

SKILL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So as per ACS report my work experience is 8 yrs 11 months whereas my total work experience is 12+ yrs.
> 
> ...


Your EOI points will not have an impact as you are already getting maximum points for experience in skilled employment. (*As per Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) 20 points for - In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years*)


----------



## namah123 (Feb 6, 2017)

I submitted my application on "Date Received	2017-02-05-15:17:00" i.e Sunday and it moved to allocated state next day i.e on Feb 6th. 
But ACS website says "Application processing time is approximately 12 weeks"
Is it really taking this long or its the max time they give ?


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

namah123 said:


> I submitted my application on "Date Received	2017-02-05-15:17:00" i.e Sunday and it moved to allocated state next day i.e on Feb 6th.
> But ACS website says "Application processing time is approximately 12 weeks"
> Is it really taking this long or its the max time they give ?



That is their approximate official time but mostly it is done withing 2 weeks time...


----------



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

I have applied on 19th Jan but not heard anything from them. 

Any idea how long they will take?


----------



## namah123 (Feb 6, 2017)

When did your application move to stage 4? 
I applied on Feb 5th and my application moved to stage 4b on Feb 8th. Not sure how long it will take from here. I have experience letters from 5 employers so might take longer for my case


----------



## namah123 (Feb 6, 2017)

khan4344 said:


> I have applied on 19th Jan but not heard anything from them.
> 
> Any idea how long they will take?


When did your application move to stage 4? 
I applied on Feb 5th and my application moved to stage 4b on Feb 8th. Not sure how long it will take from here. I have experience letters from 5 employers so might take longer for my case


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

1. I am also in same situation and appreciate if you can reply. Does designation matter while the job responsibilities are matching to 'software engineer' occupation.

2. You said you have 12 years out of which 2 years goes against meeting skilled qualification so shouldn't you be getting 10 years?





SKILL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received ACS report and in that my recent 3 years work experience is not considered giving below reason.
> "The following employment has been assessed as not suitable."
> ...


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

*How do you check status?*

Hi,

After I submitted my application for ACS, I am not able to login to my account again. I want to check the status of my application. How do I do that?

Also, my application went for assessment on 10th Feb, any idea on how many days it is currently taking to process?

Thanks.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi,

After I submitted my application for ACS, I am not able to login to my account again. I want to check the status of my application. How do I do that?

Also, my application went for assessment on 10th Feb, any idea on how many days it is currently taking to process?

Thanks.


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

namitc said:


> Hi,
> 
> After I submitted my application for ACS, I am not able to login to my account again. I want to check the status of my application. How do I do that?
> 
> ...


Hi Namitc,
Try using the link provided in the email which would directly lead to the right web page.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## namah123 (Feb 6, 2017)

namitc said:


> Hi,
> 
> After I submitted my application for ACS, I am not able to login to my account again. I want to check the status of my application. How do I do that?
> 
> ...


This link works fine for me all the time.. Hope you are using the same

"https://more.acs.org.au/my-acs/skills-assessment/my-application-status"


----------



## namah123 (Feb 6, 2017)

namah123 said:


> I submitted my application on "Date Received	2017-02-05-15:17:00" i.e Sunday and it moved to allocated state next day i.e on Feb 6th.
> But ACS website says "Application processing time is approximately 12 weeks"
> Is it really taking this long or its the max time they give ?


Just updating my case status:
Submitted on Feb 5th, got a response on Feb 15th. I had 9.5 yrs experience but as usual they deducted 2 yrs so I get points only for 7.5 years now.

Help needed from experts here:
Now my total points are just 60. I applied for Software Engineer 261313.

Are 60 points enough to get an invite ?

I also applied for Spouse evaluation on feb 19th and case moved to 4B on feb 20th. hopefully I will get 5 points here so it will be 65.

Another option is I give IELTS again to get 8.0 and above which takes my points to 70+ but next available IELTS date is March 23. If I wait 1 month will I loose chance if this year Quota gets full ?

Any advice is deeply appreciated. Thanks !!


----------



## shravank30 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi there

I will also be applying for my ACS assessment

Can you please tell me the stages involved in the assessment ?

Thanks for advising


----------



## namah123 (Feb 6, 2017)

shravank30 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I will also be applying for my ACS assessment
> 
> ...


There are 5 stages as mentioned below. Generally, application moves to stage 4 in 1 day and takes 8-10 working days to move from stage 4 to stage 5. 

Your Online Application has been Received by ACS.	Arrow	
Stage2 Your Application has been Allocated and is Currently in Progress.	Arrow	
Stage3 A Request for extra documents or information has been sent to your email address. Please check your email for further details.	Arrow	
Stage4 Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.	Arrow	
Stage5 Your Skills Application has been completed & your results will be sent via email in the following 1-2 working days.


----------



## Premchand (Jan 1, 2017)

ramforaus said:


> hey man, did you get the result. In the present thread, I saw one will get result within hours to 1 day after changing to in progress 4b. My application status has changed to 4b yesterday morning, but still same.


Hi Ram , I do also have same subjects like yours from Andhra University . Below are my subjects . Just want to check if your degree is considered as ICT Major and closely related to Software Engineer job code? Kindly reply .

In my original degree the subjects mentioned as below.

Title : Degree Of Bachelor Of Science.

Subjects :
=======
PART - I 
English 
Telugu 
Indian Heritage & Culture and Science & Civilization

PART-II 
Mathematics
Electronics 
Computer Science


----------



## Premchand (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Ram , I do also have same subjects like yours from Andhra University . Below are my subjects . Just want to check if your degree is considered as ICT Major and closely related to Software Engineer job code? Kindly reply .

In my original degree the subjects mentioned as below.

Title : Degree Of Bachelor Of Science.

Subjects :
=======
PART - I 
English 
Telugu 
Indian Heritage & Culture and Science & Civilization

PART-II 
Mathematics
Electronics 
Computer Science


----------



## Premchand (Jan 1, 2017)

ramforaus said:


> You are not required to submit any reference letters to DIBP, Only experience certificate and payslips etc are required.
> 
> If you submit a different experience letter than the one submitted for ACS, it will be conflict in your application. Between, why do you want submit a different one. what is the mistake you made.


Hi Ram , I do also have same subjects like yours from Andhra University . Below are my subjects . Just want to check if your degree is considered as ICT Major and closely related to Software Engineer job code? Kindly reply .

In my original degree the subjects mentioned as below.

Title : Degree Of Bachelor Of Science.

Subjects :
=======
PART - I 
English 
Telugu 
Indian Heritage & Culture and Science & Civilization

PART-II 
Mathematics
Electronics 
Computer Science


----------



## namah123 (Feb 6, 2017)

Travice said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application(ICT Business Analyst) via a RPL(through an agent) on 22nd Feb Any idea on the turnaround time. My agent tells me that the status is "In Progress".
> 
> ...


I did assessment for me and my spouse 1 after the other and in both case it took us 6 working days. Submitted on Sunday and approved on next monday.
They might deduct 4 yr experience if you dont have IT background. 
You can get your application number from agent and check you status. I don't trust these agents and did everything on my own.


----------



## jig9112 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi there,

I am looking for skill assessment from ACS. My query is: I have been working for a company here in India for the last 3 years. Last year I got a letter (on 14/2/2016) from my company detailing my roles, responsibilities, joining date etc which is in compliance with ACS standards. Last week I got a tenure recognition certificate with date on it which is 14/2/2017. 

Can I apply for the skill assessment with the last year's letter (which is as per the ACS standards) along with the additional tenure recognition certificate? Will it be considered as 3 years from 14/2/2014 to 14/2/2017 or 14/2/2014 to 14/2/2016?

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Many thanks,


----------



## hghai7878 (Aug 31, 2016)

*ACS assement for 261313*

Hello Everyone,

Any help would be appreciated if someone provide advice of below case:
PG: MCA (Passed out in 2004)
Bachelors: B.Com
Country: India

I am having 11.6 years of experience in software field and contemplating of 261313 code. Can someone advise how many years of exp will be deducted by ACS. I am curious to know because 4 years of exp was deducted by ACS for similar code (261313) for one of my batch mate and 3.5 years was deducted for another batch mate. Both were having similar education background.

Please assist.


----------



## sudharshanam (Sep 27, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> It will mainly depend on the subjects , if your semesters had related subjects to IT stream then their are chances for this to be considered ICT Minor , but forget about it being considered ICT Major.
> 
> And if you dont have handful of subject in relation to chosen field , then be ready for RPL route.



Hi Harneet,

Did you get invitation for NSW(190)


----------



## namah123 (Feb 6, 2017)

hghai7878 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Any help would be appreciated if someone provide advice of below case:
> PG: MCA (Passed out in 2004)
> ...



I think 4 yr will be deducted for you as your bachelors in not related. u can wait to complete 12 years or score high in IELTS. 65 points is all u need.
There r other reasons also for which they can deduct exp. like break between jobs, or if they doubt any experience certificate. So best bet is to score high in IELTS and not rely on ACS


----------



## gary12 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello experts,

I am new to this forum. I am planning to apply ACS assessment next week, current I am living in USA. How can I pay ACS fees from USA

any response highly appreciated

Thanks
Gary


----------



## namah123 (Feb 6, 2017)

gary12 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am planning to apply ACS assessment next week, current I am living in USA. How can I pay ACS fees from USA
> 
> ...


I paid through my Indian citibank credit card. I don't remember but for some reason it was easier to pay with my Indian card then US credit cards..


----------



## hghai7878 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I highly appreciate if someone can provide his valuable feedback or guide me on the following matter.

*Qualification:*
B.com 
PG (MCA)-Completed in 2004

*
Exp Details:*

Comp A: June'05-March 07 (1 yr, 9 months)
Comp B: March 07-Feb 08 (11 months)
Comp C: March 08-Aug 08 (6 months)
Comp D: Nov 08-March 09 (5 months)
Comp E: May 09-Till now (7 years, 11 months)

As one can observed there is 2 employment gap of 2 months and 1 month between Comp C & D and Comp D & E respectively.

Can someone give me a rough idea how many years/months the ACS will deduct from my exp? How the exp. gained in last 10 years will be applicable to my case by taking two employment gaps into consideration for the past 10 years?

One more thing, I started my first job in June 2004 and worked there till May 05 but excluded it in above exp. details due to non-availability of job description from the company. But I can get job description from that company and it requires strenuous efforts from my side. Is it worth to make these efforts because this exp. falls before past 10 years? Will ACS include this exp.?

Please suggest. My aim is to get to be evaluated for 8+ year’s exp. for 261313.

Cheers!!


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

I submitted my application for a Business Analyst on 19/05/2017. It went to stage 2 around the 26/05/2017 and today 30/05/2017 it went on to stage 4 - With Assessor. Not sure how long this part takes now


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Just an update for anyone looking at this thread. I was moved from stage 4 (or also known as "4a") to stage "4b" today the 07/06/2017. This is when the status changes from With Assessor to In Progress.

Now I hope they give me a result fast


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

RenVilo said:


> Just an update for anyone looking at this thread. I was moved from stage 4 (or also known as "4a") to stage "4b" today the 07/06/2017. This is when the status changes from With Assessor to In Progress.
> 
> Now I hope they give me a result fast


 Did you get the result RenVilo ???


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

I am still waiting ??. I submitted on May 29th and status is in Stage 4. But no result yet. Its almost 17 days. Any idea how long it will take! I applied for 261313.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pididi said:


> I am still waiting ??. I submitted on May 29th and status is in Stage 4. But no result yet. Its almost 17 days. Any idea how long it will take! I applied for 261313.


It's surprising 
The only explanation is that maybe the assesor is on a short leave or indisposed 

You have no option but to wait as ACS website says that it may take upto 12'weeks

Mid next week , send a polite reminder, and see the response 

Cheers


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It's surprising
> The only explanation is that maybe the assesor is on a short leave or indisposed
> 
> You have no option but to wait as ACS website says that it may take upto 12'weeks
> ...


I am in the same position. Applied on 6/3, by 6/4 it went to "Stage 4a- with assessor"

Since then no update 

How can you send a polite reminder? is there an email id?


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

I have applied for reassessment of ACS after 2.5 years with additional details of new jobs. Also, I update the employment reference letter of one of my previous employer with a new one, since their address was changed. I t also happens to account to most of my experience. The new letter I have uploaded contains single designation for the whole duration while the old letter which was used for 1st assessment contains couple of designations.

The 2nd designation lasted for 6 months and was not completely official since promotion letter was due to be issued when I left the company. The old HR issued the letter with both details. But this new letter was issued without the 2nd designation detail.

The RnR is almost the same except for couple of lines. The old assessment is still valid and positive. Will this new revised letter can cause issues. Looking for your feedback.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> I have applied for reassessment of ACS after 2.5 years with additional details of new jobs. Also, I update the employment reference letter of one of my previous employer with a new one, since their address was changed. I t also happens to account to most of my experience. The new letter I have uploaded contains single designation for the whole duration while the old letter which was used for 1st assessment contains couple of designations.
> 
> The 2nd designation lasted for 6 months and was not completely official since promotion letter was due to be issued when I left the company. The old HR issued the letter with both details. But this new letter was issued without the 2nd designation detail.
> 
> The RnR is almost the same except for couple of lines. The old assessment is still valid and positive. Will this new revised letter can cause issues. Looking for your feedback.



You have already applied for the assessment

The issue is out of your hands

Now wait patiently for the results

What will you gain by just asking others and getting anxious ?

Cheers


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Pididi said:
> 
> 
> > I am still waiting ??. I submitted on May 29th and status is in Stage 4. But no result yet. Its almost 17 days. Any idea how long it will take! I applied for 261313.
> ...


 Hey guys, my status just changed from 'with assessor' to 'in progress' even though it is in same Stage4. Can anybody know what am I now and any guess how soon I will get the result ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pididi said:


> Hey guys, my status just changed from 'with assessor' to 'in progress' even though it is in same Stage4. Can anybody know what am I now and any guess how soon I will get the result ??


It means that the Assessor has actually started working on your application
I think you should have the assessment within this week

Cheers


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Pididi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, my status just changed from 'with assessor' to 'in progress' even though it is in same Stage4. Can anybody know what am I now and any guess how soon I will get the result ??
> ...


 Hey guys, I got the result today. 
ACS application submitted - May 29th
It's in stage4 (With assessor) until June 18th. 
Status changed to 'In progress' and 'Case finalized' on 19th June (today). 

I got the positive assessment. yet to check the PDF. will update with details of assessment in next post. ?


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Pididi said:


> Hey guys, I got the result today.
> ACS application submitted - May 29th
> It's in stage4 (With assessor) until June 18th.
> Status changed to 'In progress' and 'Case finalized' on 19th June (today).
> ...


Congrats buddy! Keep us posted on the details...


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Pididi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I got the result today.
> ...


 2 yrs deducted from my work experience and rest all is good. Now, I have 65 points totally. Does anyone know if I hold a chance with 65 points under 261312 category (programmer developer) ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pididi said:


> 2 yrs deducted from my work experience and rest all is good. Now, I have 65 points totally. Does anyone know if I hold a chance with 65 points under 261312 category (programmer developer) ??


With 65 points you can expect invite by Oct/Nov for 261312

Cheers


----------



## Pididi (Jun 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> With 65 points you can expect invite by Oct/Nov for 261312
> 
> Cheers


I believe the reason you did not get with 70 yet is because the draws were closed by the time you submitted in May. WHen it opens in July, you should be picked.

Hope I need not wait till Oct/Nov with 65 points. I submitted my EOI on June 5th, 2017.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pididi said:


> I believe the reason you did not get with 70 yet is because the draws were closed by the time you submitted in May. WHen it opens in July, you should be picked.
> 
> Hope I need not wait till Oct/Nov with 65 points. I submitted my EOI on June 5th, 2017.


Let's hope you are right 

Cheers


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi People,

Just wanted some clarity for my wife's skill assessment, she is applying under ICT Business Analyst role.
Her Graduation is. BA (Commerce) & Masters is MBA.

Post her MBA she has been with the same company for more than 6 years now working on a Business Analyst role. Her official current designation is 'Systems Analyst' and she joined with the designation of 'Research Associate'. Over her 6 year of employment she got promoted multiple times and is now her designation is of an Analyst. Her job duties and skills match those of required for BA, but I am wondering if the official designations of 'Research Associate' and subsequent promotions will cause any problem in the evaluation. Also, by any means does she stand getting any points for exp, if the evaluation is positive?

Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks

Regards


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Pididi said:


> american_desi said:
> 
> 
> > Pididi said:
> ...


I got my assessment back. I am looking to submit my EOI. on my assessment they say only experience from 2014 counts. on the EOI they do ask for work in the last 10 years and if that work is related to your field. I have a total of 8 years but with the ACS result should i then mark those 4 years as "no"?


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

RenVilo said:


> I got my assessment back. I am looking to submit my EOI. on my assessment they say only experience from 2014 counts. on the EOI they do ask for work in the last 10 years and if that work is related to your field. I have a total of 8 years but with the ACS result should i then mark those 4 years as "no"?


yes, while filing EOI, you can submit all the 8 years of work experience. But you need to split the experience into two sections, if ACS says experience after June 2014 is relevant, then you will be submitting it as relevant in EOI from July 2014. Remaining experience have to be marked as non-relevant.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

silverphoenix said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Just wanted some clarity for my wife's skill assessment, she is applying under ICT Business Analyst role.
> Her Graduation is. BA (Commerce) & Masters is MBA.
> ...


Her title will not make much difference in evaluation as far as I learnt. All that matters is the RnR which will be provided by the organization. If the education is identified as ICT major, then 2 years will be deducted and she can claim remaining 4 years for experience but in case of ICT minor, it will deduct 4 years of exp, as per the current trend.


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

So I had to add 2 additional reference letters. The ACS website has changed and it seems so has their feedback to say where your application is. I resubmitted my application on 06/09/2017. 08/09/2017 it went to the case officer. I had to email them to change my work dates as my previous assessment was pulled through. On 13/09/2017 it went to "currently with an assessor"... Last time this took about a week and could see 4a and 4b... Anyone knows what this will be now?


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

RenVilo said:


> So I had to add 2 additional reference letters. The ACS website has changed and it seems so has their feedback to say where your application is. I resubmitted my application on 06/09/2017. 08/09/2017 it went to the case officer. I had to email them to change my work dates as my previous assessment was pulled through. On 13/09/2017 it went to "currently with an assessor"... Last time this took about a week and could see 4a and 4b... Anyone knows what this will be now?


Still "with assessor"... This is taking much longer to go in progress  Wish i could speed this up because I only need this document


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello,

I need guidance from experts

I am applying for PR with wife as co-applicant. There is a small confusion in my wife's profile. She has Masters in Computer Science[MCA] and having 3+ years of experience in testing.

Below is her experiance details

IT experience : 3.6 years in testing

Non IT experience : 1.4 years

To claim spouse 5 additional points: For ACS application for her as secondary applicant do we need to show both IT and Non IT experience of her or only IT experience is enough.

Also she is having around 2 years break in her profession due to marriage and maternity.

Does this break of 2 years will affect the ACS results or do they deduct any experience? Please guide


----------



## nkrdwh (Oct 1, 2018)

Premchand said:


> Hi Ram , I do also have same subjects like yours from Andhra University . Below are my subjects . Just want to check if your degree is considered as ICT Major and closely related to Software Engineer job code? Kindly reply .
> 
> In my original degree the subjects mentioned as below.
> 
> ...


Hi - Can you please confirm, does BSC (Math, Electronics, Computer) considered as ICT Major, and also how many years of IT experience deducted for you, is it 2 years or 4 years.

My wife also has BSC degree (Math, Stats, Computer) from Andhra University passed in 2008 but she only got 2.5 years of IT experience.

Really appreciate your response.

Thank You.


----------

